# chico's hips



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, the time has come to start the process to get Chico's hips fixed. July 5th is the appt for the first consultation. I believe it will be both hips but we'll find out once the Xrays are completed. I am anxious but I also know they do wonderful work/surgery and I fully trust them.

Chico has Legg–Calvé–Perthes(LCP) syndrome and his hip(s) will have the ball of the femur removed. A Femoral head ostectomy (FHO) is a surgical procedure that removes the head and neck from the femur. he has already had CCL on one leg and LP on the other leg so he and I are no stranger to surgery *sigh*.......

as I did the LP surgery (*FOUND HERE*), I will start a post after the consultation appt. to show his Xray scans, Dr. bills and anything else that might be helpful to us all.

I have Petplan Insurance on Chico so I will also document what they pay.







.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Jan!! I wish you and Chico the best; him for a speedy recovery and you for peace of mind meanwhile!! It's not easy to watch a beloved pet have to go for surgery. One of my first rescues was a yorkie mix who had LCP and she did wonderful through the operation. We had to construct a crate with a lowered "ceiling" just so she couldn't jump up. My advice would be to invest in lots of nummy chewies... bully sticks, hooves, antlers if he likes them. Just things to keep him occupied and not up and jumping. I look forward to following his surgery thread!! Good luck!! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the journey with us Jan, I'm sure many will find it helpful.
Healing thoughts and positive wishes to your sweet boy.


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

Wishing you and yours all the best! Thanks so for sharing your experience with all of us. 
C~


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan, I am so sorry Chico has to go thru more surgery....but he is one lucky little man to have such a dedicated momma who makes sure he gets the absolute best care...it is so kind of you to take the time to blog about his diagnosis, surgery and convalescence...so important for others to read who may just be starting their journey...hugs to Chico from the girls.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck to Chico for his consult! Hoping that his surgery is routine and he heals quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Aww, sorry Chico has to go through all this and you too!! That's so awesome that you're gonna share his experience so that it can help others. Best of luck to Chico!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry Chico is going through this (and you)! Prayers for you both. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending all our love, thoughts and prayers! Wishing sweet Chico a smooth surgery and fast recovery. xxx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck to you and chico ♥


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone....... I am not nervous yet but I know I will be the closer the time comes for the surgery........

the first time Chico had surgery I went to see him... he whined, cried, and shivered...... Chico NEVER does that for anything so I know he was upset seeing me (plus I was a blubbering idiot walking out to the car after seeing him like that)......... the next time I didnt' go see him because I didn't want to upset him........


do you all go see your fur kids if they have to stay overnight after surgery??


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate this for both of you. He is going to feel so much better after he gets through this tough time. My thoughts and prayers are with both of you. And puppy pats from Miss Cora.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

**PUFF** 
**PUFF**
just breathe.......


Friday is getting close....... starting to worry about the consultation visit.....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> **PUFF**
> **PUFF**
> just breathe.......
> 
> ...


Keeping yall in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, I found out that his previous surgeon retired and someone else bought out the 'shop'.... and the new place can't find Chico's file when things got transferred to the new place..... thank goodness I have all xrays and paperwork on CDs so I will be taking them with me....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Chico 

I'm just seeing this thread. He has a consultation tomorrow?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way, wishing for the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Jan, will be thinking of you and Chico tomorrow. Please keep us posted. xxx


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Just want to let you know you and Chico are in our thoughts! Hugs


----------

